# ¿Piensa Ud. que hay demasiados extranjeros en España ?



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A recent survey in Torrevieja asked: 
¿Piensa Ud. que hay demasiados extranjeros en España ? 

1) Sí - 0% 

2) No - 10% 

3) Sorry mate, I don't speak Spanish 45% 

4) Sorry, luv, no speako the lingo 45% 

The Galloping Survey was taken from a random sample of tattooed, beer-bellied, foul-mouthed women in Torrevieja.


----------



## Raffer (May 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> A recent survey in Torrevieja asked:
> ¿Piensa Ud. que hay demasiados extranjeros en España ?
> 
> 1) Sí - 0%
> ...


is this a joke...if not then its a disgrace that 9/10 didnt unerstand the question being asked, i think there are alot of foreigners in spain but they are mostly round the costal areas where they can survive on english alone i have been to parts of spain where if i didnt speak spanish well just couldnt get by

oh mate you speak catalan dont ya....im learning at the moment just wondered do you know any good learning materials at websites or books


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Actually I was a bit late posting - it should have been on 28th December. 

In the meantime This should be of interest to anybody learning Catalán Ecademy Club - Ecademy Catalunya - Forum

I am sure that Simon who teaches Catalán will be pleased to assist if you say you are a contact of mine. Top Guy .....for a Barça fan!! Jeje


----------



## ibz1492 (Mar 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> A recent survey in Torrevieja asked:
> ¿Piensa Ud. que hay demasiados extranjeros en España ?
> 
> 1) Sí - 0%
> ...


Si hay!!!!!!!! Wish it was more Spanish. We expats (yes, I have been coming here for almost 40 years) are changing the country far too much!!!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ibz1492 said:


> Si hay!!!!!!!! Wish it was more Spanish. We expats (yes, I have been coming here for almost 40 years) are changing the country far too much!!!!!!


We have the same problem here in Cyprus. Far too many people who want to turn the place into Britian in the sun.
So in answer to the original question, I would say yes as far as spain is concerend and also as far as Cyprus is concerend. Far too many foreigners. After all we left the Uk because there are too many foreigners who are changingt he country into something unrecognisable, yet many people then try to change the country they have fled to,


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Veronica said:


> We have the same problem here in Cyprus. Far too many people who want to turn the place into Britian in the sun.
> So in answer to the original question, I would say yes as far as spain is concerend and also as far as Cyprus is concerend. Far too many foreigners. After all we left the Uk because there are too many foreigners who are changingt he country into something unrecognisable, yet many people then try to change the country they have fled to,


Its ironic, isn't it, that one of the reasons cited for leaving the UK is that there are too many foreigners there


----------

